# Wudang Taiji in China



## wudangboy (Apr 3, 2005)

Currently I am living in Wudang mountain in China training in TAiji and other internal arts.  I have been here for about a year and a half no, but before that i trained in different styles of Taiji and martial arts throughout China.  In the Wudang system there Taiji has a few different parts.  The main part is soft and with no fajin's in the form such as in Chen.  But another part of the system consists of Taiyi forms.  These forms deal with liang yi in daoist tradition the division of yin and yang.  These forms have parts that are done slowly like taiji and other parts done quickly like a kungfu set, the movements also contain soft movements and jings as well.  I was curious if this is like any other style of taiji that someone knows about, because it is very different than the ones that i have seen.

My master has recently opened a school at wudang and on his website he has some videos of some parts of Taiyi forms.  Check them out if you wish,

www.wudangqi.com 

Go to the section on pictures and video then go to videos.

Thanks for any insight into this.


----------

